# What to do after embryo transfer?



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi All,

Wondered if anyone has any advice about post embryo transfer. The past 2 attempts I've stayed in bed for 2 days and moved about gingerly on the 3rd day!

I don't want to do this this time and want to take it  easy but try to be more normal...and get out of bloomin bed...does anyone have any tips for successful results post embryo transfer? Also what day transfer did you have?

Many thanks! Xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there
Don't we wish there was some precise formula of what to do. 

Congrats on being PUPO. People do so many different things with such different outcomes. I don't really have bed rest but do take it easy, I take the 2ww off and don't lift or do heavy housework etc. but try to be relatively normal but know I am not being really. Clinics tend to say carry on as normal just be careful of heavy lifting/housework but they seem to say that is mainly because of the EC procedure and what our bodies have gone through. 

Just do what you feel is right and good luck xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Helen,

My clinic advise against bed rest, as being mobile is good for blood flow.

I walked around Oxford straight after ET and got a BFP.  I had a 3 day transfer.

Personally, I would say to keep active, but nothing to strenuous.

Good luck
Stacey


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

My clinic advise against rest also

My successful tx, was a 2 day transfer
i travelled home by train! rested that evening on sofa, following day pottered about, for some reason dh and my parents thought i was incapable of walking 10 minutes   day after ET, 2 days post ET i took brisk walks with the dog (she was a pup then very good doesnt pull) i took a walk each day by 7 dpt, i was back to normal activiites, obviously no heavy lifting but normal household duties, dog walking duties 

My 2nd cycle, bfp but early m/c i didnt really rest at all (20 month old DS) i wouldnt say its wholly linked to anything perhaps just coincidence as i had took 31 days stimming to get to EC, reason clinic gave was egg quality though the embies were good grades so i dont know

Donna


----------



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks ladies,

Maybe next time I'll have the embies put back in day 2 or 3? 

Its good news to know that you don't always have to be laid flat for 2 days, but to take it easy. 

Just had call from clinic to say embies not good grade....so trying to be positive  xxx


----------

